# subtext



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2014)

pidyo said:


> nickel said:
> 
> 
> > (μέχρι που μας προέκυψε το υποκείμενο του subtext)


Και ερωτώ:

1. Για το *subtext *είναι εντελώς εδραιωμένη η απόδοση «υποκείμενο»; Και/Ή πρέπει να έχει ενωτικό («υπο-κείμενο») για άρση της αμφισημίας;

2. Έχω βρει να καλείται και «υπόβαθρο»· αυτό παίζει; (Έχει το καλό πως δεν είναι τόσο μπερδευτικά δίσημο όσο το «υποκείμενο».)

3. Βρήκα πως άνθρωποι του θεάτρου το λένε «κάτω κείμενο»· είναι δυνατόν (ή, έστω, έγκυρο γι' απόδοση);

4. Αλλού (ΑΠΘ: http://invenio.lib.auth.gr/record/131299/files/GRI-2013-10060.pdf, αλλά και σε δικό μας νήμα ακόμη) είδα να το λένε «υπόγειο κείμενο» — τι λέτε;

5. Εδώ: http://www.biblionet.gr/book/159668/Ανατομία_του_κινηματογράφου αφήνει να εννοηθεί ότι το subtext αντιστοιχεί ειδικότερο στο «υπολανθάνον νόημα» — ισχύει (και μάλιστα με προσδιοριζόμενο ουσιαστικό το «νόημα»);

6. Ο Νίκελ έχει επίσης προτείνει τα εξής (οπότε διαλιέχτε και τοποθετηθείτε):

το υποκρυπτόμενο / τα υποκρυπτόμενα / το υποκρυπτόμενο κείμενο
το βαθύτερο νόημα
το υπολανθάνον θέμα
δευτερεύον κείμενο
κείμενο κατώτερου επιπέδου


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2014)

Zazula said:


> 6. Ο Νίκελ έχει επίσης προτείνει τα εξής (οπότε διαλιέχτε και τοποθετηθείτε):
> 
> το υποκρυπτόμενο / τα υποκρυπτόμενα / το υποκρυπτόμενο κείμενο
> το βαθύτερο νόημα
> ...


Μπορεί να τα βρήκες στην ίδια συζήτηση, αλλά δεν θα πρότεινα το «κείμενο κατώτερου επιπέδου». Με τίποτα!

Να σκεφτούμε το *υπο-κείμενο* και το *υπο-κειμενικό* (subtextual) για μονολεκτικές αποδόσεις. Διαβάζονται με πολύ μικρή παύση στη θέση του ενωτικού.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 28, 2014)

Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα το 5). Υπολανθάνον (ή ακόμα και υπόρρητο)_ νόημα._ Γιατί περί αυτού πρόκειται.

Subtext or *undertone* is content of a book, play, musical work, film, video game, or television series which is not announced explicitly by the characters (or author) but is implicit or becomes something understood by the observer of the work as the production unfolds.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2014)

Από την αρχή προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ το *υπόρρητο* για το *underlying*. Αλλά δεν έχω ευχερή πρόσβαση στα κιτάπια μου (τα χαρτιά, τα ηλεκτρονικά, τα καμένα κύτταρα  ). Ναι, κάτι με το _υπόρρητο_. Όχι στις επιλογές «υπόβαθρο» και «υπόγειο κείμενο», ενώ το «κάτω κείμενο» μπορώ να φανταστώ πώς το χρησιμοποιούν, αλλά είναι περισσότερο ζαργκόν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2014)

Μια και δεν κατατέθηκε άλλη άποψη μέχρι στιγμής, να επιχειρήσω να το κλείσω κάπως.

Αν θέλουμε καλό αντίστοιχο για τα _subtext_ και _subtextual_, θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε τα _υποκείμενο_ και _υποκειμενικός_ (& _υποκειμενικότητα_), αλλά για να γίνεται σαφής η διαφορά από τη συνηθισμένη σημασία των λέξεων, θα προσθέσουμε ένα ενωτικό που θα ήταν άχρηστο σε διαφορετικές περιστάσεις: *υπο-κείμενο, υπο-κειμενικός, υπο-κειμενικότητα* — για να κάνουν παρέα στο _συγκείμενο_ (context) και τη _διακειμενικότητα_ (intertextuality).

Σε κείμενα όπου δεν επιβάλλεται η χρήση ορολογίας, βρίσκουμε κάτι πιο συμπαθητικό και καθημερινό:* το βαθύτερο / υποκρυπτόμενο / υπολανθάνον / υπόρρητο νόημα* κτλ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 30, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα το 5). Υπολανθάνον (ή ακόμα και υπόρρητο)_ νόημα._ Γιατί περί αυτού πρόκειται.



Πολύ ωραία και τα δυο, αλλά δεν έχουν ένα κλικ υψηλότερο register από το αγγλικό; Υπάρχει περίπτωση που θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε _υπονοούμενο_;


----------



## pontios (Jan 30, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχει περίπτωση που θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε _υπονοούμενο_;



Οι προηγούμενες προτάσεις εξηγούν τη σημασία της λέξης, αλλά "τα υπονοούμενα" = subtext (every day of the week, IMHO)


----------



## pontios (Jan 30, 2014)

sorry ... I meant "τα υπονοούμενα" (I'm sensing plural for some reason?) = the subtext (even though this is in its singular form).

Maybe it's because subtext = the unspoken thoughts and motives of characters - hidden meanings (plural) - anyway, for some reason, I'm sensing that it corresponds with "τα υπονοούμενα"?


----------



## bernardina (Jan 30, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Πολύ ωραία και τα δυο, αλλά δεν έχουν ένα κλικ υψηλότερο register από το αγγλικό; Υπάρχει περίπτωση που θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε _υπονοούμενο_;


Πάλι προσωπικά, θα απέφευγα τη χρήση αυτής της λέξης στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, επειδή έχει ταυτιστεί απόλυτα με τον υπαινιγμό, τη νύξη (επειδή το μυαλό μας δεν πάει με την πρώτη στο connotation αλλά στο insinuation). Ειδικά αν το συγκείμενο δεν είναι τόσο αναλυτικό ώστε να φαίνεται στην πορεία περί τίνος πρόκειται, φοβάμαι την παρερμηνεία. Και πάλι, βλέποντας και κάνοντας. Όσο για το ρέτζιστερ που αναφέρεις, ναι, δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που συμβαίνει αυτό. Στα ελληνικά, συχνά τα ενδιάμεσα σκαλοπάτια μεταξύ υψηλού ρέτζιστερ και ζαργκόν (που λέει και ο Νίκελ ;) ) απουσιάζουν, οπότε ή θα τα επινοήσεις ή θα κάνεις άλματα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Στα ελληνικά, συχνά τα ενδιάμεσα σκαλοπάτια μεταξύ υψηλού ρέτζιστερ και ζαργκόν (που λέει και ο Νίκελ ;) ) απουσιάζουν, οπότε ή θα τα επινοήσεις ή θα κάνεις άλματα.



I know what the subtext is here. (Το 'πιασα το υπονοούμενο.)

Καλημέρα. Ο Νίκελ λέει _τζάργκον_ (περιέργως, το ίδιο λέει και η Βικιπαίδεια) αλλά κάποιοι γλωσσολόγοι έφεραν τον όρο από τα γαλλικά και έτσι πέρασε και στο ΛΝΕΓ:

*ζαργκόν (η/το)* {άκλ.} ΓΛΩΣΣ. συνθηματική γλώσσα με ειδικό λεξιλόγιο, που χρησιμοποιείται για την πιο εύκολη και γρήγορη επικοινωνία μεταξύ επιστημόνων ή επαγγελματιών τού ίδιου χώρου.

Δεν είναι το ίδιο με την _ιδιόλεκτο_, όπως ισχυρίζεται κάποιος, μια και αυτή είναι ατομικός τρόπος έκφρασης.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ο Νίκελ λέει _τζάργκον_ (περιέργως, το ίδιο λέει και η Βικιπαίδεια) αλλά κάποιοι γλωσσολόγοι έφεραν τον όρο από τα γαλλικά και έτσι πέρασε και στο ΛΝΕΓ.


Ο Ζάζουλας πάλι λέει _ζαργκόν_, στη δε Λεξιλογία λέγονται (μάλλον: γράφονται) αμφότερα, με αριθμητική υπεροχή (αν μετρώ καλά) του _ζαργκόν_. :)


----------



## cougr (Jan 30, 2014)

pontios said:


> Οι προηγούμενες προτάσεις εξηγούν τη σημασία της λέξης, αλλά "τα υπονοούμενα" = subtext (every day of the week, IMHO)



That was my initial sentiment as well, but in addition to Bernie's arguments to the contrary on the previous page (#9), the other glitch with _υπονοούμενο_ is that it doesn't assist-or could be misleading-in those commonly encountered situations where the term "subtext" is used in the form of a collocation, as in for example, "political subtext", "homoerotic subtext", "melancholy subtext" and so on.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 30, 2014)

Κι εγώ τζάργκον λέω, αλλά είναι κομπιουτερίστικη συνήθεια. Η λέξη έπαιζε πολύ την προηγούμενη δεκαετία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 30, 2014)

cougr said:


> That was my initial sentiment as well, but in addition to Bernie's arguments to the contrary on the previous page (#9), the other glitch with _υπονοούμενο_ is that it doesn't assist-or could be misleading-in those commonly encountered situations where the term "subtext" is used in the form of a collocation, as in for example, "political subtext", "homoerotic subtext", "melancholy subtext" and so on.



Ναι, σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις δεν ταιριάζει, γι' αυτό ρώτησα αν ταιριάζει σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις. Ίσως εδώ να πήγαινε και το _υπόβαθρο_, που ειπώθηκε στην αρχή.


----------

